
Meet the Insane People Still Planning Cruise Ship Vacations - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/meet-the-insane-people-still-planning-cruise-ship-vacations-despite-coronavirus
======
verdverm
My parent's are on a cruise right now. They were told that people from certain
countries would not be allowed on the boat. This announcement was after they
booked, which was before everything got crazy.

